# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Κάλυψη απόκρυψη φωλιάς ιθαγενών

## mitsman

Ολοι ξερουμε πως τα ιθαγενη θελουν να καμουφλαρουμε την φωλια....


Εγω ακολουθω την παρακατω αποκρυψη και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι καλη η οχι!


















Εσεις τι ακριβως κανετε????????

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πολυ ενδιαφέρον θέμα....

Για πάμε οι "γκουρού"...του είδους

----------


## vag21

ασε ρε μητσο που δεν ξερεις και τις πενταδες που μας εδειχνες πως τις`εβγαλες  :: ?

----------


## mitsman

Μια γέννα που τα παράτησε η θηλυκια τα αυγά δεν θεωρείτε επιτυχία!!!! Η φωλια είχε πετύχει όμως αφού την δέχτηκε η καρδερινα κ την έχτισε για αυτό κ την έβαλα φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## jk21

εννοειται απο το ιδιο υλικο υπαρχει και καλυψη  στα καγκελα πλησιον της φωλιας

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Εγώ προτιμώ τύπου κάλυψη σαν και αυτήν που έβαλε ο jk στο πάνω πόστ, που να "κρύβει" δηλαδή την φωλιά ξεκινώντας από κάτω.

----------


## mitsman

Γιαννη τις φωλιες τις αφηνεις ετσι σκετες... εεε???
τι διαμετρο φωλιας βαζεις???? χρησιμοποιεις τσοχα???????

----------


## Ρία

ρε παιδιά αυτά τα πλαστικά δεν είναι ανθυγιεινά για τα πουλιά;;

----------


## jk21

οχι αν ειναι καθαρα και αν ειναι απο υλικο που δεν τριβεται και δεν εχουν την κακια συνηθεια να το τρωνε τα πουλια .Στην πραξη αυτο γινεται σπανια ,απο οσο ξερω σε επαφες μου με εκτροφης .Ειδικα ο τυπος πλαστικου που εχω στη δικια μου φωτο ,δεν κοβεται και δεν μαδιεται καν ...

----------


## Ρία

οποτε θα μπορούσα να το βάλω στην κλουβα των καναρινιών κ για ομορφιά;;

----------


## mitsman

Μπορεις να το βαλεις αλλα μονο για ομορφια... στα ιθαγενη το κανουμε για να νιωθουν μια ασφαλεια οτι η φωλια τους δεν φαινεται απο τους εχθρους να νιωσουν σιγουρια και να προχωρησουν σε χτισιμο φωλιας στο συγκεκριμενο σημειο!

----------


## Ρία

oook mits! ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> Γιαννη τις φωλιες τις αφηνεις ετσι σκετες... εεε???
> τι διαμετρο φωλιας βαζεις???? χρησιμοποιεις τσοχα???????


Ναι Δημητρη σκετες χωρις τσοχα! Η διαμετρος ειναι 12 εκ για να χωρανε τα θηρια :: 
Δες κι αυτη την περιπτωση....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ggamb

Εγώ έβαλα ψάθινες φωλίτσες επάνω τους εδεσα κλαδάκια και επάνω στα κλαδάκια εβαλα αυτό το ψευτικο πεύκο που χρησιμοποιεί ο Δημήτρης (jk21). Στο κάτω μέρος εδεσα αληθηνά κλαδιά απο κυπαρίσι, αυτά και να ξεραθούν παραμένουν πράσινα για πολύ καιρό μήνες!

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργο την χρησιμοποιησαν?????
Περιμενω σε προσωπικο μηνυμα δαχτυλιδι των πουλιων που αποδεικνυει οτι ειναι εκτροφης τα πουλακια!

----------


## ggamb

Δημήτρη όπως σου είπα και στο μνμ μπαίνουν μέσα σε ολες (εχω βάλει 4) και μερικές φορές κρατάνε στο στόμα τους κλαδάκια που κόβουν απο το κυπαρίσι και σχοινάκια που τους εχω βάλει. Δεν πλησιάζω πολύ κοντα στις φωλιές για να μην τα τρομάξω και τα διώξω δεν φαίνετε τι κάνουν μέσα!

----------


## mitsman

Υπάρχουν και αυτές οι καρδερίνες!

----------


## mitsman

Οπως και αυτη:

----------


## mitsman

Ακόμη και αυτό:

----------


## mitsman

Άλλη μια

----------


## οδυσσέας

η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι να βρειτε πουλια που φτιαχνουν φωλια οπως στην περιπτωση του Γιαννη. 
το ιδιο εκανα και στα δικα μου αφου πρωτα ειχα δοκιμασει ολες τις προτασεις καλυψης που εχουν μπει σε αυτο το θεμα.

αφου βαλεται καλυμενη φωλια βαλτε και μια χωρις καλυψη για χατηρι μου.


αλλα για να ειναι περισσοτερο ηρεμος ο εκτροφεας δειτε και αυτο
http://s167.beta.photobucket.com/use...15740340731902

----------


## mitsman

Αντρεα περιμενουμε και την δικη σου αποψη............

Θα βαλουμε και μια σκετη,... τι ειχαμε τι χασαμε???

----------


## mitsman

κ η αποψη του Βασιλη Μανουση

----------


## οδυσσέας

δειτε μια δικια μου φωλια καρδερινας, χωρις καλυψη και φτιαγμενη μονο με βαμαβακι.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Πάντα μια σωστή καρδερίνα τελειώνει με βαμβάκι την φωλιά της!

----------


## mitsman

η περσυνι μου...

----------


## adreas

Άμα  θέλει  η νύφη  και   γαμπρός…………….  Πιστεύω ότι  είναι  σαν τα  Χριστούγεννα  που άμα  δεν  στολίσεις το  δέντρο  και δεν  κάνεις  κανένα κουραμπιέ  δεν  μυρίζουν!!!!!!!!!!  μας  αρέσει  να  ξεκινάμε  με όνειρα  στολισμούς  έτσι και αλλιώς  φέτος  έβαλα μόνο  άγριο  αμάραντο το  υλικό  που κάνουν  φωλιά  στη  φύσηεχθές  μόλις  έβαλα φωλιές  και  βλέπουμε.   


[IMG=http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/1801/079nl.jpg][/IMG]
Uploaded with ImageShack.us



[IMG=http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/1801/079nl.jpg][/IMG]
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## adreas



----------


## mitsman

Εσυ ποια φωλια προτεινεις?? την αριστερη η την δεξια???





> φέτος έβαλα μόνο άγριο αμάραντο το υλικό που κάνουν φωλιά στη φύση


τι φυτα ειναι αυτα????

----------


## adreas

Η  αριστερή  ήταν   η  πρώτη  φωλιά  και  σχεδόν  πριν πετάξουν  έβαλα  την δεύτερη  και  ξαναέκανε φωλιά.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Πάντα μια σωστή καρδερίνα τελειώνει με βαμβάκι την φωλιά της!


αυτη η φωλια ειναι μονο με βαμβακι απο την αρχη μεχρι το τελος.

----------


## jenia21

Νομιζω οτι θελουν 2-3 φωλιες σε διαφορα σημεια με διαφορετικο τροπο να καλυφθουν για να διαλεγουν οποια θελουν και οχι πολυ πρασιναδα,γιατι θελουν να εχουν ασφαλεια αλλα και να εχουν αρκετο οπτικο πεδιο γυρω τους.

----------


## mitsman

μια ακομη αποψη ειναι αυτη της φωλιας απο σχοινι

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη ασχετο και συγγνωμη... βλεπω παντως ενα πολυ ταλαιπωρημενο πουλακι.. δεν ξερω ισως η φωλια μην βολεευει....

----------


## adreas

Μάνα  είναι   για αυτό!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Ακούστε  τώρα το  άλλο  κουφό μετά  από  μια  συζήτησηστο  fb   είπε  κάποιο μέλος  μια   ομάδας Χάρης  το  όνομα του  ότι  όλες  οι φωλιές   στη φύση  είναι ανατολικά   φτιαγμένες του  απάντησα  όχι βέβαια  στην  αρχή αλλά  γυρνώντας πίσω  όσα  χρόνια βγαίνω  έξω  είχε εν  μέρη  δίκιο. Όλες  η  φωλιές στη  φύση  ενώ μπορεί  να  είναι δυτικά  σε  ένα δέντρο  φτιαγμένη  όταν  βγαίνει  ο ήλιος  την  χτυπάει  γιατί είναι  ποιο  ψηλά όταν  είναι  δυτικά.  Όλες   κοιτάζουν  την ανατολή  μήπως  να  τοεφαρμόσουμε  όποιοι  μπορούμε;

----------


## mitsman

Ανδρεα Ισχυει!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εχετε δει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο ?? Σε ξεχωριστώ κλουβί με ανοιχτή την πόρτα να φτιάχνουν φωλιά ??

*

----------


## adreas

Άγριος  αμάραντος  το υλικό  που  χτίζουν το  σκελετό  στη φύση  και   κάλυψη στις  δικές   μου  φωλιές φέτος.

----------


## jk21

εννοεις οτι σπανε κοτσανακια απο αυτο ή απο τα φυλλα;

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> *Εχετε δει ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο ?? Σε ξεχωριστώ κλουβί με ανοιχτή την πόρτα να φτιάχνουν φωλιά ??
> 
> *


Ενδιαφερουσα ιδεα, δεν ξερω βεβαια αν και κατα ποσο  θα ειναι και εφαρμοσιμη στην πραξη....

----------


## adreas

> εννοεις οτι σπανε κοτσανακια απο αυτο ή απο τα φυλλα;


Ναι  το  κόβουν με  το  ράμφος τους  φλώρος  σπίνος φανέτο  καρδερίνα  με αυτό.

----------


## serafeim

Θα μπορουσαμε βαζοντας εναν θαμνο να διναμε ετσι καλυψη για να χτισει την φωλια της εκει μεσα χωρις πλαστικες ετοιμες φωλιες? Δηλαδη θα διναμε οτι και στην φυση απο πρωτη υλη κατσκευης της φωλιας!!! Θα ηταν εντυπωσιακο κατι τετοιο και πολυ ομορφο!!! ετσι θα βλεπαμε και ακριβως τις καλητεχνικες ικανοτητες της καρδερινας κατασκευαζοντας την φωλια της οπως αυτη θελει χωρις να την περιοριζουμε !!!

----------


## adreas

Δεν  ξέρω  να σου  πω  με σιγουριά  πάντως  πρέπει να  τη  βολέψει και  το  μέρος να  μπορέσει  να πλέξει  κλπ,  JK   κάποιος μου  είπε  πως  έχεις κάτι φωτό  με  φωλιές είναι  αλήθεια;  Αν ναι  βάλε  τις  να κάνουμε χάζι

----------


## jhfsdjf54



----------


## jk21

> Δεν  ξέρω  να σου  πω  με σιγουριά  πάντως  πρέπει να  τη  βολέψει και  το  μέρος να  μπορέσει  να πλέξει  κλπ,  JK   κάποιος μου  είπε  πως  έχεις κάτι φωτό  με  φωλιές είναι  αλήθεια;  Αν ναι  βάλε  τις  να κάνουμε χάζι


καποιος; αυτος καλα μου τις ειχε στειλει ... κατσε να δω σε ποιο φακελλο τις εχω ....

----------


## mitsman



----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Νομιζετε οτι τα εχετε δει ολα????????????: Happy0159:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

.........

----------


## xarhs

αυτο πραγματικα δεν το εχω ξανα δει.....!!!!!

----------


## jk21

σε καρδερινα ... γιατι σε παπαδιτσα και που δεν εχω δει ...

----------


## xarhs

σε παπαδιτσα το εχω δει και εγω........ ειχαμε και φωλια στο σπιτι μια φορα

----------


## mitsman

ελα χριστε μου και παναγια μου.... τι εκανε ρε παιδια αυτη η καρδερινα??? θα μας τρελανουν τελειως αυτα τα πουλια!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν και ξερω οτι χτιζουν φωλιες παρομοιες με τα καναρινια σε πιο προστατευμενα μερη.
Παρολα αυτα το ονομα της παραπεμπει στην οικογενεια των finches ( σπινων ) , τοτε δικαιολογηται η συμπεριφορα της συγκεκριμενης,μιας και οι σπινοι κανουν τις φωλιες τους σε σκεπασμενα ( πχ τρυπες ) μερη....  :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Νομιζετε οτι τα εχετε δει ολα????????????: Happy0159:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Γιαννη επειδη νομιζω οτι ειναι φτιαχτει αυτη η φωτο, μπορεις να μας πεις που την βρηκες?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

εμενα περισσοτερο, σαν να κρυβεται μου φαινεται, παρα να εχει φωλια εκει μεσα!

----------


## αντρικος

εγω παιδια πιστευω οτι τα πουλλια γενικα μπορουν να φωλιασουν οπου φανταστιτε εξαρτατε απο την υσηχια και αν νιωθει ασφαλης το πιο κυριο!

----------


## οδυσσέας

δεν είναι έτσι, κάποια πουλιά πλέκουν φωλιά κάποια χτίζουν....
αν ήταν έτσι όπως λετε θα βλέπαμε φωλιά καρδερίνας και στα κεραμίδια όπως τα σπουργίτια.

----------


## xarhs

αμα ομως την εχεις σε μικρο χωρο οι επιλογες περιοριζονται...........

----------


## αντρικος

ναι αυτο εννοω οχι εξω στην φυση εννοω στα κλουβια οταν δεν εχει αλλη επιλογη οπου βρει λιγη προστασια και ασφαλια θα φωλιασει..

----------


## οδυσσέας

δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα. η καρδερίνα δεν πάει σε αναπαραγωγή σε ανοιχτές φωλιές γιατί δεν της αρέσει η θέση η γιατί δεν αισθάνεται ασφάλεια η η η.

σε φωλιά για εντομοφάγα η παπαγαλάκια ούτε καν κοντά της δεν θα πάει, όχι να μπει μέσα και ακόμα περισσότερο να φτιάξει φωλιά.
οι παπαδίτσες και τα σπουργίτια αυτές τις φωλιές τις χρησιμοποιούν όχι μόνο για φωλιά στην αναπαραγωγή αλλά και για κούρνιασμα το βράδυ.

----------


## xarhs

η φωλια ειναι μια παραλλαγη κλειστου τυπου.....  εχει και φωτεινοτετα επειδη ειναι ακριβως στην εισοδο

στα ματια της καρδερινας πιστευω φαινεται σαν μια κλειστου τυπου φωλια.......... σαν αυτες που βαζουν ολοι

υ.γ ειμαι ασχετος απο καρδερινες δεν ειχα ποτε απλα λεω τη γνωμη μου

----------


## mitsman



----------


## mitsman



----------


## mitsman



----------


## mitsman

Στο βαθος η φωλια!!!!

Οπως βλεπετε φωλιες για ΟΛΑ τα γουστα!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Τι υλικό είναι σ αυτη τη φωλιά ...Δημήτρη ?

----------


## mitsman



----------


## mitsman

Βασίλη δεν γνωρίζω.... αλλα υποθέτω ειναι τσοχα!!!

----------


## mitsman



----------


## mitsman



----------


## mitsman



----------


## mitsman



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## geam

> Τι υλικό είναι σ αυτη τη φωλιά ...Δημήτρη ?


είναι υλικό σαν το αφρολέξ....

----------


## jk21

παρτε και κατι <<  ζωντανο >> να φτιαχτειτε !




στο σημειο 1.10 αν το βιντεο τελειωνε ,οι περισσοτεροι θα λεγανε ..... βγαλε τον αρσενικο ,ειναι πυρωμενος και χαλα τη φωλια ..... θα κραταει ηδη σπερμα η θηλυκια ... ή δεν θα το λεγατε;

----------


## xarhs

το βιντεο ολα τα λευτα............ εγω προσωπικα δεν θα το ελεγα γιατι δεν ξερω την τυφλα μου απο καρδερινες

----------


## Gardelius

> 


*
Απο δικη σου φωλια ειναι η φωτο??*

----------


## geam

μαλλον οχι Ηλια.... δε βλεπεις τη γραβατα???

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

Ωραιο!

----------


## mitsman

Απλα ωραιο ρε Γιωργο???? μονο αυτο εχεις να πεις?

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa

> Υπάρχουν και αυτές οι καρδερίνες!


  μου αρεσει πολυ Δημητρη που ειναι κληστου τυπου φωλια.ειναι σαν να εχει καλυψη ειναι κ πρσσινη...αχαχχ..σκεφτομαι του χρονου να δωκιμασω.φετος βαρεθηκα να το κανω...

----------


## ninos



----------


## ninos



----------


## ninos



----------


## jk21

Πλαστικο γρασιδι ,σαν καλυψη στη φωλια .Το πηρα 1 ευρω το ενα απο γνωστο παιχνιδαδικο και το εκοψα μισο σε καθε φωλια 

Ειναι απο μπροστα οπως το βλεπετε πιο κατω ,χωρις τα λουλουδακια 


εδω σε μικροτερη εικονα

----------


## ninos



----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## kostas karderines



----------


## jk21



----------


## stefos

Είναι καθόλου επικίνδυνο  τα ψεύτικα φυλωματα και γενικά τα <<πράσινα>>. καμουφλάζ ???? Έχετε περιστατικά ατυχηματων ???? Δεν σας κρύβω οτι οι εικόνες με αγχωνουν!!!!

----------


## vasilis.a

φανταζομαι ειναι περσινες οι φωτογραφιες ετσι??Στεφανε το μονο επικινδυνο ειναι ισως αν υπαρχουν συρματακια η κλωστες που αφηνουν κενο.αν οχι μια χαρα ειναι.

----------


## kostas karderines

Εμένα παντως Στέφανε δεν μου έχει τύχει κάτι περίεργο! βέβαια έτσι όπως τα βάζω έξω από το κλουβι δεν έρχεται σε άμεση επαφή με το πουλί! Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λόγος να σε αγχώνει κάτι!

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη περυσινη και προπερσινη 

Στεφανε τα πολυ σκληρα πλαστικα και συγχρονως λεπτα  ( σε πευκοβελονα ) ισως γινουν αιτια να  πιαστει δαχτυλιδι .Καποτε μου συνεβη σε αγκαθι απο νεραγκαθο .Ισως εν δυναμει ειναι επικινδυνα και αυτα .Αυτα που βλεπεις δεν ειναι τοσο σκληρα για να υπαρξει προβλημα

----------


## tasos-mo

Κωστα τις ψαθινες φωλιες πως τις καθαριζεις.. τι χρησιμοποιεις για απολυμανση μετα την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο..;;;
και οποιος αλλος χρησιμοποιει ψαθινες ας μας πει..

----------


## kostas karderines

Τάσο εγω τις βάζω σε μια λεκάνη με ζεστό νερό και λίγο χλωρίνη και γίνονται καινούργιες. εχω και άλλες περίσσευμα σε περίπτωση που έχει λερωθει πριν φτιαξει την φωλια  η για οποιονδήποτε άλλο λόγο.

----------


## GeAm

> Βασιλη περυσινη και προπερσινη 
> 
> Στεφανε τα πολυ σκληρα πλαστικα και συγχρονως λεπτα  ( σε πευκοβελονα ) ισως γινουν αιτια να  πιαστει δαχτυλιδι .Καποτε μου συνεβη σε αγκαθι απο νεραγκαθο .Ισως εν δυναμει ειναι επικινδυνα και αυτα .Αυτα που βλεπεις δεν ειναι τοσο σκληρα για να υπαρξει προβλημα


εαν ξεφτίσει το πλαστικό φύλλο, υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπλεχτεί το νύχι του πουλιού...
το έχω πάθει....

----------


## tasos-mo

> Τάσο εγω τις βάζω σε μια λεκάνη με ζεστό νερό και λίγο χλωρίνη και γίνονται καινούργιες. εχω και άλλες περίσσευμα σε περίπτωση που έχει λερωθει πριν φτιαξει την φωλια  η για οποιονδήποτε άλλο λόγο.


Εγω χρησιμοποιώ πλαστικές και κάνω ακριβώς το ιδιο με νερο και χλωρίνη.. Τις ψαθινες τις φοβάμαι για αρκετούς λογους..
έχουν περίεργο πλεξιμο(και μπορεί να τραυματιστούν οι γονείς ή και τα μικρά τους) και σε συνδυασμό με το υλικό δεν ξερω ποσο καλα και γρηγορα στεγνώνουν..
Αλλα και μεσα στις γέννες αν θελω να καθαρίσω μια φωλιά που την καναν χάλια,το κανω χωρίς χλωρίνη, ζεστό νερακι και λίγο ξύδι,μετα καλο σκούπισμα και παλι μέσα.. Αυτο φαντασομαι δεν γινεται με τις ψαθινες..

----------


## kostas karderines

Ετσι και τις βγάλεις στον ήλιο στεγνώνουν αμέσως αλλα όπως και να έχει εχω και καβατζα!Η αλήθεια είναι Τάσο ότι μια χρονιά όπως επλεκε η καρδερινα την φωλιά τις πιάστηκε το νύχι στο πλέξιμο και εαν δεν την έπαιρνα χαμπάρι θα είχε χαιρετίσει! Αυτό ήταν και το μοναδικό αλλα φέτος σε κάποια ζευγάρια θα βάλω πλαστική να δω τι γινεται !

----------

